# Lernprogramme?



## Razorhawk (27. September 2002)

Hi Leutz,

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es Lern-Programme gibt, mit denen man Programmiersprachen lernen kann.
Also sowas in der Art wie Englishprogramme zum lernen.
Hat mich mal jemand gefragt und ich kenn sowas nicht, aber vielleicht gibs ja sowas???


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. September 2002)

> The only way to learn a new programming language is by writing programs in it.


zitat von kernighan und ritchie (den "erfindern" der programmiersprache c).

am besten lernt man eine programmiersprache, wenn man sich ein buch bzw. ebook nimmt und es von vorne bis hinten durcharbeitet. am anfang sind viel disziplin (bei scheinbar langweiligen und sinnlosen programmen nicht aufgeben) und eigeninitiative (improvisieren, ausprobieren, weiter denken, *verstehen*) sehr wichtig.
ein solches programm (wenn es überhaupt eins gibt) halte ich nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Kosh (4. Oktober 2002)

Tutorials und "learning by doing"


----------

